# Take that, SAI.



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Pulled it out today. :laugh:


I'll have the C2 SAI relocation FS in the classifieds. It'll let you relocate the SAI so you can tuck it without spending the $$$$ I did to have it coded out and you'll retain emissions. 

Pics of the relocation stuff:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

PM me if you want the relocation before I make an ad.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

I hope you think it was worth what you paid.

Why did you have to pay $$$$ to get it coded out?

Reflashing new code takes longer than making the change.



-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not paying much at all really, especially for a service that's not regularly offered to us. I don't know whether or not it's coded or flashed, it doesn't matter to me, as long as it gets done. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why would you want to relocate the SAI?
and why did you remove it?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> *1.*why would you want to relocate the SAI?
> *2.*and why did you remove it?


*1.* It has to be relocated when you go turbo. 

*2.* I removed it because there's no point for it anymore. I'm catless and it was just blowing into the open air. 

May as well remove all the extra hoses/hose clamps and clean up that gross looking engine a little.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

new pics?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll get to them this week, I have LOTS more work to do... it's a pollen covered mess at the moment.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I'll get to them this week, I have LOTS more work to do... it's a pollen covered mess at the moment.


lol, ok.
i just bought the car cover cause i was tired of washing the car and waking up to see a pollen covered car.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> lol, ok.
> i just bought the car cover cause i was tired of washing the car and waking up to see a pollen covered car.


GA pollen is absolutely nasty... I about died this year.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

good for you...lol :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Yours has been long gone, eh??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hope yours doesn't get rich and idle wierd when its starts up time to time. mine did...but maybe it's changed now.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hope yours doesn't get rich and idle wierd when its starts up time to time. mine did...but maybe it's changed now.


I hope not either. Potter is good, so hopefully it all works out. If it does, I hope it shoots fireballs. :laugh:


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

removing the SAI is on my list of things to do. is the coding something that can be done via vag-com? if so, what coding needs to be changed? is there anything that needs to be plugged when its removed?


----------

